# Need help decorating with painting



## RandyVol (Jan 22, 2021)

Just change the color of your bed linen to blue/deep sea colors, and I promise it will look different.


----------



## archithab9 (Dec 28, 2021)

That's a great idea, move that painting in your bedroom and match the bedsheet color with it. That will solve your problem and you can place a glass landscape photo frame or natural framing photography in your living room.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

You could just get a white cover blanket that matches the white on the paining. I think this is just enough to match the paining and the room colors.


----------

